
3D-printable ice house could be our home on Mars - jameslk
http://www.cnet.com/au/news/3d-printable-ice-house-could-be-our-home-on-mars/
======
stephengillie
And we'll have servers racked in containers, powered by nuclear reactors,
networked by quantum entangled ethernet, shielded and hardened, floating in
the depths of space. Cooling will be no problem.

